# How long do you give spouse "space"



## MiseryIsHere (Jun 20, 2013)

My husband left me and says he wants a divorce. He has sent me two very short and to-the-point emails but have had no other communication. I want him back badly. I love him so much. I have been given so many different kinds of advice. Many people say to back off and give him space--no emails or anything. (I cannot contact him in any other way anyways) How long do I do this for? If I do send him emails, how often? I feel like I am walking on pins and needles, desperatly trying to do what he would prefer. Also, if he files for divorce, how long does it take to "file?"


----------



## Arendt (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't contact him till he contacts you, and then you should not jump at the opportunity, but delay your response.

Are you in counseling?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

MiseryIsHere said:


> My husband left me and says he wants a divorce. He has sent me two very short and to-the-point emails but have had no other communication. I want him back badly. I love him so much. I have been given so many different kinds of advice. Many people say to back off and give him space--no emails or anything. (I cannot contact him in any other way anyways) How long do I do this for? If I do send him emails, how often? I feel like I am walking on pins and needles, desperatly trying to do what he would prefer. Also, if he files for divorce, how long does it take to "file?"


Does he have someone else?


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Regardless of whether he has someone else or not, I would agree you don't contact unless contacted, and cautiously so.

Take this time to work on yourself. Learn more about what your relationship was and how you contributed to where it is now. Work on yourself with a PC, exercise and making new friends.

Like me, you may begin to realise you really don't like or want this person in your life.

I too was also totally in love with my wife, even after finding out she cheated on me. Now, I feel the opposite.

Sometimes, if it sounds even remotely reasonable, you need to just take a leap of faith and do what people on here are telling you. You will quickly pick out the people who give good advice.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

What are his reasons for wanting the divorce?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Zombie thread!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Zompire!

And aren't vampires technically already zombies anyway?


----------

